# Just need a friend today



## TooTired (Jul 26, 2010)

I just don't feel like dealing with the rollercoaster today. Things are good, really good actually, but I have been feeling down for a few days. 
My youngest son broke his wrist in football friday. He is my absolute pride and joy. Hate to see him down and in pain. H has been great. Loving, attentive, nice to me. I just seem to be in a "funk" I don't want to backtrack. Don't want to be a Love Buster. I just could really use a friend today. A friend that actually can relate .


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's a hug for you! Just count your blessings and be thankful what you do have. I know we all have those "down days" though.


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

My youngest son plays football too, he is a senior in H.S. When he was born I couldn't stop saying "Now I know why they say "bundle of joy", what an awesome kid he is!!! He messed his knee up last year and I was so worried. He is doing so well now said it hurts every once is awhile but no big deal. The hazards of football are hard for us Moms, right? 

Keep counting your blessings, try to enjoy the little things and stay in the moment. 

Big hugs to you and your pride and joy.


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

You posted yesterday, but I'll say this... I felt the same you are feeling. I felt like I was in a funk all week last week. My husband has been great the whole way, mostly. I say mostly because he has his times he's not great, but I let myself settle down and when I'm calm I tell him when he's not. But, they don't call it the emotional roller coaster for nothing. You are riding it for awhile. I'm fully aware of my roller coaster moments and yes they mostly suck.

Chin up, be strong for you, not for anyone else, do it for you, everyone else will benefit!


----------



## willzy (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm sorry you're having a rough day. I feel for you. I am up and down several times each day. Go from postive to hurt / betrayed to lonely to just flat-out depressed.

Only advice would be to get something external to focus on and force yourself to do that. Even if it's just reading a book. 

Hope things get better...


----------



## TooTired (Jul 26, 2010)

I am feeling a little better. My son is as well as can be expected, considering he is out of all sports for at least 6 weeks, and in our house that is major. 
When we were in the ER, I looked over at my husband and he was very discreetly wiping tears out of his eyes. I might still be in shock from seeing that. H is an absolute non cryer! I asked him about it yesterday and he said that everything that we have went through in the past 2 months has really shook up his way of thinking and he says he "feels" more emotionally quite often. I am in no way complaining, but it is so odd.( but in a good way) My H never really has those "tender" moments, it was always... Oh you'll be OK, no big deal. 
Up to this point I have kinda been focused on my emotions and my pain, but I really think some major things have or are changing for him. It makes it much easier some days if I really do feel like this whole mess hurts him too. 

I don't know what I would do some nights if I couldn't get on this site and just read. Thanks to all involved. It makes a WORLD of difference to me.
Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## TooTired (Jul 26, 2010)

Just had our 16th Anniversary. I had a tough time of it on the inside.Outwardly things were terrific. Great day, spent the whole afternoon and evening together. Fabulous new ring that H got me, totally unexpected. I love it. 

If it weren't for that little voice in my head...... 

"Sure he bought me this and that , sure things are better, but he had SEX with someone else!!!!!!!" What a joke of celebrating the anniversary of the day you made a vow before God, my family and your family to love me and ONLY me and be faithfully... 

Ok, now that I have that off my chest, so to speak , I am letting it go. I realize that I have the kind of marriage that some would love to have, yes he made a mistake, but I sincerely think it was something that won't ever happen again and he is commited to me fully. I am not nagging or being mean to him. We are doing almost everything we can to repair our marrriage and it is working great. we leave in 10 days for our cruise, and I am so excited. Just me and him. I can not wait!!


Just needed to vent a little.


----------



## anonymus (Sep 21, 2010)

Just happy for you guys. Take each day as it comes and keep focusing on the positives. MY husband had an EA an I find myself thinking of the 'sex' messeges he was sending the other woman. Though nothing happened physically, I still find it hard...even when we are making love I find myself sometimes playing those messeges in my head. SUCKS!!!


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Very happy for you two, I think for the BS we will always have those thoughts about the affair and our marriage vows.....
You are doing the right thing, enjoy the marriage and your new husband......
New ring, cruise........it only proves that sometimes a big awakening can be the blessing in disguise......
I'm sure he feels guilt he is not talking about as well.......just focus on the positives from here on.........


Happy, Happy..........


----------

